# Amtrak asking for $1.3 billion from the Florida HSR funds



## afigg (Apr 4, 2011)

Amtrak has posted a press release that they are applying for a total of $1.3 billion for NEC projects from the reallocation of the Florida HSR funds. Since this is Amtrak, arguably should go in the Amtrak forum rather than the HSR forum. PR is at http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/BlobServer?blobcol=urldata&blobtable=MungoBlobs&blobkey=id&blobwhere=1249224538367&blobheader=application%2Fpdf&blobheadername1=Content-disposition&blobheadervalue1=attachment;filename=Amtrak_ATK-11-040_AmtrakSeeks.pdf.

"AMTRAK SEEKS $1.3 BILLION FOR GATEWAY PROJECT AND NEXT-GENERATION HIGH-SPEED RAIL ON NEC"

"Portal Bridge, Hudson River Tunnels, NY Penn Station among projects"

The projects are:

$570 million for the Portal Bridge North replacement for Amtrak, NJ kicking in up to $150 million for $720 million total

$188 million for PE and EIS for Gateway project for 2 new tunnels under Hudson river with related infrastructure improvements

$50 million for PE and EIS for Penn Station south facility

$450 million for upgrades between Philly and NYP for "Power, Signal, and Catenary and Track Improvements" for speed increase to 160 mph. Obviously constant tension catenary on the high speed sections in NJ

$15 million for PE and EIS for Pelham Bay Bridge replacement and evaluate track upgrades for a 5 mile stretch south of the bride for higher speeds

Portal Bridge project should have good odds of getting fully funded I would think.


----------



## MrFSS (Apr 4, 2011)

Being discussed *HERE*.


----------

